# Search the Original RB26 Colour Code (Red)



## Toho (Aug 15, 2011)

He Dudes! I search the Original Colour Number for the R34 GT-R Valve Covers!

*This!!!*









Is it Flare Red AY2?
Standox - Common Web

The NÜR Colour I have.....
It is Silica Breath (EY0)


Hersteller : NISSAN
Code : EY0
Farbtonname : LIGHT GOLD (Silca Breath)
Vorlagennr. : 221957
Version :
Farbtonänderung :
Qualität : STANDOBLUE BASECOAT
Lackaufbau : ZWEISCHICHT
Lackoberfläche : GLÄNZEND
PB :
Standarddatum : 07/08/2000
Formeldatum : 29/05/2007
Revision :
Formelnr. : 4506980

Please Help ME!!!!^^ Thanks!


----------



## Toho (Aug 15, 2011)

No Answer?


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

GLENN! Where are you!???


----------



## Toho (Aug 15, 2011)

No Answer? I need the RAL -.- PLEASE


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Its called Cinnabar Red...next time try Google 

I THINK the code is AP0 get your painter to make a test pot


----------



## Toho (Aug 15, 2011)

Cinnabar Red is CNR......AP0 is called "red" for nissan^^ what is the right?^^


----------



## Vihis (Jan 1, 2008)

I'll thread hijack:

Anyone know if the paint for the R-tune covers can be bought ?


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Toho, get your painter to mix two small test pots and pick he right one, then come here and confirm which is the right one, you will have added a little bit of info to the pool


----------



## Toho (Aug 15, 2011)

Have Found


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

So which one did you use Toho.


----------



## Toho (Aug 15, 2011)

Cinnabar Red CNR...^^


----------



## Dboy (Oct 21, 2009)

I have used AP0 before and it looked just right, can't remember the colour name tho..


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Toho said:


>


It looks like whoever your painter is didn't remove the old CAS gasket:chairshot


----------



## Toho (Aug 15, 2011)

nobody sees^^
I have look for AP0 and CNR.....all have say...it is AP0...Cinnabar Red  But Cinnabar Red is right  It is a colder Red...and Nissan sayed...it is CNR...i like the colour^^


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Yes the colour looks lovely, and absolutely spot on.

Just make sure you don't scratch up the paint when removing that old gasket lol


----------

